# Service Members Civil Relief Act & Credit Card Fees



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up on a pretty cool benifit provided by this legislation. I'm stationed here in Minot ND and have to fly pretty much anytime I want to take leave. Delta is the main airline here so I use the Delta AMEX to earn miles for free trips. The card carries a 95 dollar annual fee. A coworker saw me pay for my lunch with the card a few months ago and told me that AMEX would stop charging me the annual fee. Sure enough I called AMEX and they took my EAD date and a few weeks later I had an adjustment on my statement refunding my annual fee as well as refunding a charge I incured the first year because I missed a monthly payment. Pretty good deal for credit cards that carry anual fees


----------



## WilliamKlein (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the heads up. I have been paying the annual fee as well for the Delta AMEX card as well. Just called and had my charges refunded and they waived the charges going forward. You are a life saver!


----------



## WilliamKlein (Nov 16, 2012)

I am also wondering if there are any good loans for veterans that I should look into. I do not want to have to resort to Pay Day Loans, but I am in a tight spot right now. Are there any good loan resources for veterans that you would suggest? Thanks!


----------

